# Chocolate Lowers Stroke Risk in Men



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Moderate chocolate consumption in men may help them reduce their risk of stroke...

Quote:

In the research, scientists examined the dietary habits of 37,000 Swedish men and followed them for 10 years, identifying close to 2,000 participants who suffered a stroke during this period.

The findings revealed that men who ate approximately one third of a cup of chocolate chips lowered their stroke risk by 17 percent compared to those who avoided chocolate.

Even after factoring in other risk factor data collected on the men, such as obesity, high blood pressure and smoking, the results still held.

Although most of the men in the study ate milk chocolate, Larsson expects the results would have been the same with the dark variety. However, she recommends dark chocolate as the better choice because it would only be necessary to eat half the amount to get the same benefit.

Eating less of this rich food would reduce the risk of weight gain, explains Larsson.
While the scientists do not know exactly why chocolate produced the benefit, Larsson postulates it may be due to the flavonoid content, compounds that appear to enhance cardiovascular health through antioxidant, anti-inflammatory and anti-clotting effects. "There are several potential mechanisms," she says.

Full story here...http://www.naturalnews.com/041875_ch..._risk_men.html


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 1, 2013)

_ Seabreeze Di & I truly believe that chocolate fixes all ailments_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 1, 2013)

Bought a whole bunch of Ghirardelli Dark Chocolate bars for our camping trip.  Some are raspberry cream filled, and some are orange.  Of course, I just bought them for health reasons...we've been health conscious like that for years now. :wink:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 1, 2013)

Way to go!!!
 
I'm amazed that it only lowers risk 17%. 




 Everytime I had to break in a new Doctor I'd see a flash of panic pass cross their eyes.  I was immediately sent on the rounds of cholesterol, heart,  and diabetes tests.  I was a smoking fat woman and medical science dictated that I therefore must be seconds from karking.  I'm still here, some of the doctors aren't though, they mightn't have been eating enough chocolate.

I may be a freak of nature but I've found chocolate replaces all the pills and potions that others I know find vital to their continued existence. 

It's Prozac, painkiller, digestion enhancer, vitamin source, and drug of choice all rolled into one.  I doubt that research would find that chocolate is  the sole reason I don't have headaches, high blood pressure, heart problems, diabetes, unwarranted bouts of depression, high cholesterol levels, or vitamin deficiency due to my disgraceful dietary habits,  but a lifetime of addiction to chocolate doesn't seem to have done any harm either. 
 I'm even losing weight as I age.  Life just ain't fair is it?



My ailments are genetic, and even chocolate can't fix that.  I visit a doctor once or twice a year to replace 'scrips for the 2 medications I do take, one of which is only 'when necessary' so all things considered and compared to the 14 different meds some I know take daily it's working well so far.

Sometimes I just want to scream at those discussing their medications to try chocolate instead of the latest wonder potion, but what works for me may not for them.... siiiiigh.  Maybe it's just that all my genetic luck wasn't bad.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 2, 2013)

_Seabreeze it might be best to wash the chocolate down with a wine or two while away, after all they say it's good for you._


----------

